# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  بدون مجامله هل اللاعب الخلوق التاج ابراهيم يستحق إعادة قيد . . !!

## الصاااااقعة

*ان شخصيا احترم هذا اللا عب لاخلاقة العالية وتواضعة مع الناس ولكن !
اعتقد فكرة إعادة قيدة فيه أجحاف كبير على النادى  . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*خانة الطرف الايمن او المدافع الايمن محتاجة للاعب دنمو فى الحركة
التاج ابراهيم لاعب جيد فنيا فى حدود لعامل السن . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لابد من السعى فى تسجل لاعبان على الطرف الايمن يكونا صغيرا السن
بمواصفات البطولات الافريقية  . . 
اندية الدورى الممتاز يوجد بها لاعبين ممتازين ولكن  . . اين الادارة  مع وعود الكاذب سوديكال .  .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الشروع والسعى لإعادة قيد التاج ابراهيم دليل واضح من الآن على فشل التسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*المغادرة لابد أن لا تخرج  من هؤلاء 
خالد النعسان
الصادق شلش
مايكل الاغانى
التاج ابراهيم
هنالك خانة شاغرة بكرى المدينة
مامانى رحمانى 
نيلسون لازغيلا
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*لانريد تسجيل اى لاعب اجنبى  حاليا 
كفاية عقوبات الفيفا البشتنت سمعة النادى
                        	*

----------


## عطيه احمد

*للأسف في الطرف الأيمن لا يوجد بكشف المريخ لاعب متخصص بخلاف الخلوق التاج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مالم يسجل لاعب افضل منه في هذا المركز يستحق التواجد في كشف المريخ التاج ابراهيم

*

----------


## أبورتاج

*لاعب غيور ومقاتل
فيه روح المريخ يستحق التجديد
له . المريخ يحتاج لمدرب شجاع وطموح
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مع احترامى لكل الإخوان بس الحقيقة تقول حاليا التاج ليس
بلاعب المرحلة القادمة  .  . طبعا اذا سعى النادى لإيجاد البديل الافضل
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*طبعا اذا سعى النادى لإيجاد البديل الافضل
هذا مربط الفرس .. للأسف الشديد اللاعب الجديد من خلال كثير من التسجيلات الأخيرة دائماً أقل من القديم
حكاية لجنة التسجيلات في الزمن الضايع دي لازم تتغير وتكون هناك لجنة تسجيلات دائمة فيها كشافين يتابعون ويرصدون وفق معايير الموهبة والبنية الجسمانية والعمر 

*

----------


## Mohanad Ahmed

*مع احترامي لكل اراء الاخوة الاعضاء 
كلام الاخ الصاقعة عين العقل ونظرة لمستقبل المريخ البعيد
التاج قدم العنده وخلاص .. وهو ليس اللاعب الذي يعتمد عليه في الطرف الايمن
لو لا ظروف المريخ .. والدليل علي ذلك ان كل المدربين الذين تعاقبو علي المريخ في المرحلة السابقة 
لم يعتمدوا علية .. بل ظلوا في حالة توليف مستمرة .. تسجيل طرفين صغار في السن ومتخصصين مطلب ضروري
                        	*

----------

